# hvac certification



## sully47 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello, 
Just looking for advice from professionals about hvac certification schools in south Florida. Im in the military about to discharge and looking to get into the field I found cool school in Ft lauderdale, I have a background in aviation and wanting to do a course that's not a 2 year degree so looking for a reputable school any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

sully47 said:


> Hello,
> Just looking for advice from professionals about hvac certification schools in south Florida. Im in the military about to discharge and looking to get into the field I found cool school in Ft lauderdale, I have a background in aviation and wanting to do a course that's not a 2 year degree so looking for a reputable school any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Trade schools are really iffy in south florida. ETI would probably be the best place to pursue.


----------

